# ISO: Quick Dessert Recipes



## darlenemt08 (Mar 28, 2006)

I work in a small-town cafe. We make 3 of the Jell-O Cook 'N Serve puddings for our pudding pies. We've tried the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding as a pie and it does not sell. Where can I find recipes that are easy and won't cost too much to make? The recipes can be cakes, fruit crisps, salads, or whatever else there may be but NOT pudding pies. I'm the short-order cook and am looking for recipes for the cook who makes the daily specials. Any help would be appreciated.

The recipes I'm looking for MUST include the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding.  Don't want any pie recipes.  We're wanting to use up the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding pkgs. to make room for another other flavor of Cook 'N Serve pudding.  Where I live & work, we're 15 & 18 miles from the nearest grocery stores.  The wife owner works at a nursing job 18 miles away but doesn't always stop by the store for the little things that we need that isn't bought through a distributor.

Thanks,

Darlene


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2006)

There are lots of Cobbler and Crisp recipes in here that might suit you. I made a Chocolate tart recently that you could adapt. It was quick and easy. Its in the Pie and pastry section.


----------



## RDG (Mar 28, 2006)

Use ricotta and sugar, added with candies or chocolate drops, to fill two slices of whatever soft cake you have. Wet it wit some light liquor added with water (30-70, about, or alchermes). It's the filling of sicilian cannoli.
Another cake, the dream of my early youth, is THREE slices with two fillings: chocolate cream and egriot marmalade.
Both can easily stay three days without any problem.


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/tnt-french-apple-cake-19520.html
This is fast and something different than a crisp or cobbler.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 29, 2006)

I baked for a small farm stand/'gourmet' place, and these just went out the window - packaged individually, we got .95 cents each; also made them in small 5x7 aluminum pans for 'take home'. 

GOOEY BUTTER CAKES​ ​ 
CAKE:
 
1 18.25 oz box cake mix
1 egg
1 stick butter, melted
 
FILLING:
 
1 8-oz pkg softened cream cheese
2 eggs
1 tsp vanailla
2 cups powdered sugar
1 stick melted butter
 
Prehead oven to 350. Light grease a 9x13 baking pan.
 
Combine cake mix, egg, and butter, mix well. Pat into bottom of pan and set aside. 
Beat cream cheese til smooth; add eggs and vanilla; add powdered sugar, mix well. Reduce speed and slowly pour in butter. Mix well. Pour filling onto cake and spread evenly. Bake for 40-50 minutes. Center will be a little gooey. 
 
Variations: 
Caramel Pecan – yellow cake mix/pecans in filling mixture/drizzle caramel on top.
Chocolate chip – either yellow or chocolate mix; stir in 1 cup chips into filling. 
Peanut butter gooey – use chocolate cake mix; add 1 cup peanut butter and an extra egg to filling.
Strawberry gooey – strawberry cake/swirl 2/3 cup strawberry jam into filling.
 
 
Some other ideas along the same lines would be brownies/blondies, banana or other quick breads, either sliced or made in small pans.  Small cheesecakes and pies.  Try making individual pies - folks seem to like the 'mini' look these days!


----------



## spiders (Apr 1, 2006)

*Gooey Butter Cookies*

Have you tried these gooey butter cookies?  They're delicious.

http://www.lindasgourmetcookies.com/store/agora.cgi?product=cookies


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey spiders, were you trying to link us to a recipe? All I got was a page selling cookies. Is that what I was supposed to find? 

If I am not mistaken, I don't think darlene is going to be selling premade cookies, she needs recipes to make fresh stuff.


----------



## QSis (Apr 1, 2006)

*Darlene, *

Here are a couple of simple recipes using cook and serve lemon pudding mix.  I love the sound of both!

I am assuming that the second recipe calls for making the lemon pudding first, before mixing it with the rest of the stuff?

Lee
*Simple Lemon Bars *

1 (18.25 ounce) box yellow cake mix
2 cups crushed corn flakes
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup chopped nuts
1/2 cup softened butter
1 small box lemon pudding (NOT INSTANT)
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 to 5 teaspoons water

In a large bowl, combine the first 5 ingredients until crumbly. Reserve 1 cup for topping, press remainder in the bottom of a greased 15 x 10-inch pan.

Combine pudding, sweetened condensed milk and vanilla extract; mix well. Spread over crust, then sprinkle with reserved crumbs. Bake at 350 degrees F for 20 to 30 minutes.

Combine confectioners' sugar, vanilla extract and water. Drizzle over warm bars. Cool completely and store in refrigerator.

*Red Lion Inn Lemon Bread*

Source: The Red Lion Inn Cookbook
3/4 cup margarine 
2 cups granulated sugar 
3 eggs 
1 egg yolk 
3 1/2 cups flour 
1 tablespoon plus 1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
2 cups lemon pudding - from mix or can 
3 tablespoons milk

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Grease two loaf pans. In a large bowl, cream the margarine and sugar together thoroughly.
Add the eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each.
Sift the dry ingredients together and add them to the eggs. Add the lemon pudding and milk, and mix until very well blended.
Pour the batter into the prepared loaf pans. Bake at 350 degrees F for 40 to 50 minutes, or until a wooden pick inserted in the center comes out clean.


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

darlenemt08 said:
			
		

> The recipes I'm looking for MUST include the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding. Don't want any pie recipes. We're wanting to use up the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding pkgs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Darlene


 
Darlene, I totally missed that bit in your post before. I will do a little search for you but off the top of my head I am thinking of Amish Friendship bread, adding it to muffins to make them really moist and I have a pudding cookie recipe that would work here. I'll go find it for you.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Apr 2, 2006)

Lee, Thanks for the recipes!  It's just what I'm looking for.  I found the web site where the bread recipe came from and checked it out.  Here at home, I've got a box of instant lemon pudding mix that I need to use.  I'm going to make one of those recipes from the web site for my sister & myself.

Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## darlenemt08 (Apr 2, 2006)

Alix,

I had to edit my post and added that I needed recipes only with the Lemon Cook 'N Serve pudding.  I noticed that I didn't make myself clear enough about what I specifically was looking for.

The Amish Friendship Bread recipe I have has instant pudding in it, not the Cook 'N Serve kind.  I've made this bread many times with different flavors of pudding.  I even have the starter for it, thanks to a Dear Abby or Ann Landers column several years ago.

I'm anxious to see what you can find for me.  Any help would be appreciated from you or anybody else.  After trying the recipes here at home first, I may like certain ones enough to where I'll end up making them again.  LOL

Darlene


----------



## letscook (Apr 2, 2006)

A quick dessert I have on hand at all time :
Frozen pound cake
frozen berries ( rasberry, strawberries ,mixed berry) or pie filling of choice
Cool whip
cream cheese/
almond extract

all I do is mix soften cream cheese with container of coolwhip add about 1/4 -1/2 tsp of almond extract, cut the cake lengthwise in to 3rds to make 3 layers- spread on the cream cheese mixture and replace layers. i don't frost the outside. keep in refridgerator
Then when ready to serve slice across into approx 1/2 inch slices and top with the thawed fruit or pie filling with a little dab of whip cream or cool whip 

My favorite is taking the cherry pie filling adding alittle almond extract to the can of cherries for the topping.

i also have done this with just the cake and a coolwhip and can pie filling alone. Had to have a dessrt to take to a picnic so grabbed the ingrediets and out the door I went and made it up when it time for dessert just slicing the cake plain adding a spoon of pie filling and topping with cool whip .


----------



## licia (Apr 2, 2006)

I really like that quick idea and things that are always on hand, too. Thanks.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 18, 2006)

*darlene;*

*Using your pudding recipe( if you must use cook pudding)*
*2 boxes lemon pudding*
*1 shortbread pie crust*
*2 tubs cool whip (use heavy cream, if you want homemade)*
*1 lemon*

*Make pudding accordinaly, take half mixture and fill bottom*
*of 9inch pie. Take remainder and mix with 1 tub coolwhip ( equivalent to 1 box of pudding). Thoroughly mix together, put that atop of first topping. you will have a 2 layer dessert, until you add the remainder of cool whip to top off the dessert. Gives you a 3 layer lemon cream pie use the zest of the lemon to dress the pie's appearance. ( DELICIOUS)   MAKE NOTE: Using heavy cream for whipped  topping is much thicker and more pleasing to the consumers eye.*

*Darlene I own my own bar and grill , although time is an issue this dessert is also much fluffier when using instant pudding. This is one of the favorites and often asked to sell this pie whole. Weddings, showers,receptions, rehersals.. you name it they order it..*

*I have plenty more, lemon and choc, all kinds unimaginable and unheard of..    At QUIZZIE'S BAR AND GRILL "if they say-- they've tasted it before.. we make it.."      GOOD LUCK BABE!


*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2006)

Another great recipe for using the pudding/pie filling is to take and already baked sponge, white, yellow, or lemon cake, stap the top all over the place with toothpicks, and slowly pour the pudding over the top, allowing it to soak into the cake.  Frost with a lemon-flavored cream-cheese frosting, or lemon frosting.  Refrigerte and serve cold.  This is tried and true.  But mine was made with the instant pudding version.  But the cooked version should work well.  Just don't cook until full thickend.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mish (Apr 18, 2006)

How about:

Trifle - lemon pudding, pound cake, blueberry pie filling & whipped cream.

Pudding parfaits - same as above, w/o the pound cake - try crushed graham crackers or chopped walnuts.

Mini Lemon Pudding Mousses (meece, mices, lol).

Lemon Pudding-filled crepes with whipped cream & fruit topping.

These look delish -- use lemon pudding instead:

http://www.kozyshack.com/recipes.html?id=1
*Warm Caramel Pear Martini*

http://www.kozyshack.com/recipes.html?id=21
*Black Forest Cherry Dessert* (Make a Lemon Forest)

http://www.kozyshack.com/recipes.html?id=15 
*Lemon Pudding S'mores*

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&recipe_id=51103
*Angel Lush Cake*


----------

